# Recommended Countries For Black Afro Caribbean Egg Donor?



## Davina_uk

I am looking for an IVF clinic which has a good number of Black Afro Caribbean donors. We have been to Spain but they have ended up telling us there could be a long wait. We have looked at Barbados but that could end up being very expensive. I was wondering if anyone could recommend other countries/clinics to consider. Thank you.


----------



## nunyara

You could try South Africa. Cape Fertility is very reasonable so far as pricing goes and the agencies for donors in SA have many black donors.


----------



## Caz

Barbados: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=518.0



C~x


----------



## Tito

Have u tried the Lister in Chelsea London I have just been accepted and know two other couples also of AFro/Caribean ethnic group. Goodluck


----------



## yetty

Mwa......That is interesting...do you know what the waiting list is at the lister? I might give them a try.


----------



## Tito

hello yetti am not sure just had a bumer i was acepted then called back because my mother had cancer in the past i need to go and do a test called BRCA1 before i can donate my eggs my GP says this is very expensive and can not pay for me i looked it up and it is about 1000 pounds the reason i was donating my eggs was luck of funds am so guttered especially after i had screening before and was tod that because my mother had cancer in her late 50's it is not heritty i have sent the paperwork to lister and my GP agrees am so guttered now i feel like my world has ended. Sorry to be so negative but am just so frausted my only hope now is to win the lottery if that can ever happen.

I thought they was no waiting list as they told me once i did the BRCA 1 i could be ready to go no luck on that one.


----------

